# We found out what is wrong!!!!



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

I have Celiacs!!!! And possibly, maybe, a blood clotting disorder.
We are having quite the discussions over in Traditional Foods. Look for the two links on Gluten free, if you are curious.....I have a full explanation, plus an update on what we found out.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

How did you discover you have Celiacs?


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaulaJoAnne* 
I have Celiacs!!!! And possibly, maybe, a blood clotting disorder.
We are having quite the discussions over in Traditional Foods. Look for the two links on Gluten free, if you are curious.....I have a full explanation, plus an update on what we found out.

I have a friend with Celiac Disease. She had 5 miscarriages before her diagnosis, and went on to have 2 perfectly healthy babies. Good luck


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

I just saw this, but my cousin discovered she had Ciliac, and went on from like 3 years of infertility to having 3 gorgeous babies! I hope you have good luck!


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Read my blog post for details








http://steveandpaularunyan.blogspot....-leads-us.html


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yay, it is so great to know what the problem is, especially since celiac's is so controllable with diet etc. I hope you'll feel a ton better now that you know, and get a BFP soon.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm glad you are feeling better by going gluten-free, but please, do not assume it is Celiac vs. a gluten intolerance. Yes, you would have to remove gluten either way, but it is important to know the difference, as there can be serious complications with Celiac.









I recommend getting tested for Celiac (which you can do at this point), not only for your health (and records), but for your family.


----------

